# Journal for the babies!



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everyone. I also thought I would make a Journal of my betta fry just so you guys could watch them grow with me!
I recently got them 2 weeks ago from Petco. I bought 3 girls(or so I thought) and 1 ended up being a male, but I bonded with him so much I couldn't find it in my heart to return him. Their names are *Urania*(blue), *Petra*(Cambodian), and *Lux*( greyish purple male)! Urania was named after Zeus's daughter Urania. I fell in love with the name, not to mention I also love Greek Mythology! Petra was named after the woman in Jane the Virgin lmao! I love Petra, she sassy and full of character just like my baby! Lux's name was originally Pandora, but I noticed she was really a he and just switched his name to Lux! I discovered the name on a baby naming website because I ran out of name lmao! It's very beautiful as well as unique and can be used for male/females! I really hope you guys will enjoy watching them grow as much as I do! Thanks for reading! 









Urania







Petra







Lux


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hello everyone! Just an update on the babies! They've been doing pretty good! And they seem to be growing! Well, a tiny bit lol! They were *very* stressed out during the flood evacuation. Petra had lost all of her color. She went from pinkish-white with red fins to a ghostly white. She was eating but not swimming. I wasn't exactly sure she would make it. Luckily, she did and she is doing awesome! I am starting to substitute 1 pellet in their diet. I usually feed them 3 bloodworms but now they get 2 bloodworms and a pellet. I want to get them onto pellets like Sushi and Tutankhamun so that I would have to keep using/buying 2 different foods. Urania doesn't seem to love the pellets very much. It's soooo incredibly hard not to just take the pellet out and give her a bloodworm instead when she refuses to eat it. But, she getting better. A lot better. She eats them now but just chomps on the for a million years. Oh well, at least she eating them lol! Lux has been great as well! He is so unbelievably hard to get a picture of! All he wants to do is swim back and forth lol! I have never seen anything like it! He's so cute though! I was actually thinking about getting some Koi bettas in the future. I saw one a Petco a couple weeks ago and he was GORGEOUS! Oh my! And very healthy! My original plan was to purchase 3 female baby bettas so I could raise them together and when they were grown, release them into a sorority! But since one of the babies turned out to be a boy (Lux) I only have 3 girls. I have also been applying to many places for a job. I tried at Chipotle but they never responded. I was thinking maybe Red Robins or Home Depot. The thing is, is I want to work somewhere I will be happy! I don't want to just get a job to get a job. I want to be happy. I am turning 18 VERY soon and that's when all the awesome jobs open up! So I might just wait. I just want money so I can buy more fish lol!!! But anyways, my grandma always sends me out $50 for birthdays and i was wanting a new tank with some gravel and stuff for Tutankhamun. He has a 3 gallon I believe but not filter and the water pressure from the filter is so hard. He just sits at the bottom. So I wanted a 5 gal. for him and then I could buy some adult female bettas! To much planning. A couple days ago was pretty bad. Urania and Petra share a 2.5 gallon tank, they're babies and I don't have anything else. Well, I was cleaning Tutankhamun's tank any I went back to check on the toddlers and *Petra got into Uranias side!* I had no clue how she got in there but later figured out I accidently moved the divider off the slits. Ugh. Urania tore a chunk out of Petras top fins. She's okay. When I first got them, I had Petra quarantined and had Urania and Lux sharing the tank. Well, Urania got into Lux's side and they were awesome together at first! But I realized that Lux was a boy and this couldn't work. And they started attacking each other. But, of course, Urania won. She tore him up. Urania is just to strong! She has never had her fins tore by them. She always does it. It's more secure now and nobody will be getting out. Although, I seem to think that Lux has fin rot.. His bottom fin has always look kinda rag, but they look black at some tips. They haven't gotten any worse or better. Oh well. I'll keep any eye out on it. It doesn't seem to affect him. Well, thanks for reading guys! Will do another update in a week!








Urania







Petra







Lux


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice, I've recently bought a baby female betta from petco exactly a month ago. I've been taking photos every week. I just can't wait to see how she will flourish when fully grown. I'm planning on creating a journal too. Check it out when you have time!!  I'll keep a tab on yours too.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank so much! I have seen her and man your girl gorgeous! I will definitely be following your journal!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>>UPDATE<<<

Hello guys! Just doing another update after a week! The toddlers have been doing good! Uranias tail fin was scrunched up the whole week. I was not sure why but I changed the water out and she's doing good! Maybe she isn't liking her new food diet. Petra has been doing good as well! She spent the first couple of days face down in the gravel trying to get something. I think she spit out food and it sunk to the bottom and she's trying to get it lol. She so cute. She still has the same bulge on her side ever since I got her 3-4 weeks ago. It hasn't gotten worse. It shrinks at times, Brine shrimp makes her swollen spot swell up huge. I don't know why, the other 2 liked it! Well, kinda. Oh well. Haven't fed her Brine shrimp since then, don't want to risk it. Lux is doing great! Lux and I have connected so much. He's so calm and so adorable! I started him on Bettafix a couple days ago. It was going nothing so I stopped. I will keep an eye out on the what I think is fin rot. It could just be color change, but I'm unsure. I think his gills are inflamed. As you can see in the pics, his gills are red. And he's always breathing hard. It's been this way since I got him. Not worse or better. Hopefully things will turn up for him. Not to much of an update. I'm sorry if some words are spelled off or some sentences make no sense. I just came back from the eye doctors and they dialted my eyes lol! Well, that's all for this update, not a whole lot. Thanks for reading!!








(The hair looking thing by Urania's gill is her fin lol, just so noone freaks out)







(sorry Petra is blurry, she wouldn't stop moving!)







Lux's red inflamed gills. Arggg.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<< 

Hello all! Sorry I didn’t update thursday, I was so tired. Working on lots of schoolwork. Gaah! Anyways back to the toddlers! So where do I start!? Lux. Lux has been doing good! He actually is a she! I’m super excited about that! I’ve been getting along with her so well, we have a wonderful connection! She has a problem eating brine shrimp at times. Sometimes she spits it out, eats it again, spits it out, then finally eats it. So I was having a problem with her and water changes. She was so small for the net, the when I caught her, it was hard to place her into the cup because she was so small and got tangled into the net and it would stress her out. Then I tried the cup. I would place the cup into the water to catch her and she’d get sucked up into the cup and immediately have stress stripes! She’s not hard to catch at all! She’s suuuper calm when it comes to water changes, but I just wanted to find a way without stressing her so bad. So, one day I decided to try and maybe pick her up. She follows my finger everywhere. Inside and outside of the tank. I cupped my hand under her and she didn’t moved, then I put her into the small cup and performed her water change. She didn’t develop stress stripes at all!!! I’ve been doing this ever since with her and she’s perfectly fine with this! Urania and Petra do not like it so I do the cup method with them. It’s so adorable because I take them all out to do water changes and put them into cups side by side one another so they can get used to each other and when I took Lux out, she had some stress stripes but then I put her in the middle of Urania and Petras cups and her stress stripes immediately went away and she became super energetic! It was so adorable. None of them develop any striped when with one another! Petra has been fantastic! If you guys remember, when I first got her, she had a swollen side, which she still does, and it hasn’t gotten worse or better. She isn’t affected by it at all! I’m so curious as to what it is. I’m pretty sure it has something to do with her ovaries because on her normal side, her ovaries are normal and triangle. On the swollen side, her ovaries are in a circle shape instead of triangle shape. It’s very odd. They also look like they’re just so packed full of, well, ovary lol. I’m not going to worry about it if it isn’t affecting her. Her and I are pretty good! She isn’t nervous around me at all which is fantastic! Urania has been great as well! For some reason, I haven’t been able to have a strong connection with her like I have with Petra and Lux. I’m not sure why. She comes up to me and happily follows me. She has also been swimming in a tilted manner lol. It’s weird, but she isn’t affected by it! She is also having a very hard time eating. It takes her like 2 minutes to eat her food! She sees it then tries and tries to eat it then finally does after a few minutes. My male betta does the same thing. She’s doing great other than that though! She tends to get slightly nervous at my finger though but we’re gonna work on that.  So, I originally bought the babies to raise for a sorority with my old girl Sushi. When I found out Sushi was a female, I just went and bought some girls because I was so excited at the thought of having a sorority! But I’m unsure. I think I’ll keep them into the tanks they’re in now until they get really big. Sushi’s an old girl. My baby. I’ve heard sororities can really fail and I don’t want it to fail with Sushi being involved. That girl is my baby. So I’m going to wait a couple months. Now, off topic from the toddlers, my male is in a 3.7 gallon tank. No filter(well it’s off because it’s WAY too powerful) No heater. Now, before you guys jump on me, I KNNOOW they need a heater and filter. Tutankhamun hasn’t had a heater in the 2 years I’ve owned him. He’s not AS active but he hasn’t had one. Now, with the powerful filter, I was thinking maybe a filter sponge but I was kind of having a DIY feeling. The filtration system is separated by a black wall of thick plastic. So, I’m going to have my dad help me with cutting it out somehow, he’s the king of build anything destroy anything lol. I’m going to remove the whole filtration and cut out the walling. This will give him SO much more space to swim by removing it all. Then, I’m going to remove the gravel and replace it with white sand and then buy some awesome nature-like decor for it. Then, I’m going to buy a better filter and a heater! His tank is going to look AWESOME when I’m done with it! I’m so excited to finally be able to give him the tank he needs and deserves. Some of you might say why not just buy a different tank? This tank was a lot of money. My parents bought it. It’s a really really nice tank and I’m going to make it work. It’s going to be amazing.  Well, that’s all for this update. I’ll do another update in a week! Thank you guys so much for reading! Well, to anyone who does read, lol. Bye!


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Lux looks like my betta I got a week ago except my betta has the upper part of it's tail growing quicker than the bottom half.
Pretty bettas btw.


----------



## lunacy (Mar 2, 2017)

Keep this journal so far so good.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Lumirecia said:


> Lux looks like my betta I got a week ago except my betta has the upper part of it's tail growing quicker than the bottom half.
> Pretty bettas btw.





lunacy said:


> Keep this journal so far so good.


Thanks!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey guys! Just doing another update on the toddlers. Things have been great with them all! I feel bad because for the last couple days I've been so focused on Sushi and not them because Sushi's having problems. Anywayyyss all is well with them! I was so afraid they weren't growing but when I put them into their cups to preform water changes, they were so much bigger than when I first got them! I'm so happy.  So, Urania is still having trouble eating her food. She's gotten better, but still takes a million years to finally eat it lol! She's so adorable. I can't wait to see what she'll look like when she's grown! Petra's doing good as well! That swollen side seems to be getting bigger. Or maybe I'm seeing things. I'm so curious as to what it is! It doesn't affect her but I'm so curious! She's also just a bundle of energy. Her and Urania! They swim so fast and get super excited when I come up to them! Lux is doing awesome! Being a sweetheart as always.  She's so well behaved! She's so clam but so energetic as well! So, Urania and Petra share a tank (With a divider of course) and I finally managed to switched my plugs around and made 2 free spots!!! Now, they have a light! They're so happy about it haha! I'm also so excited about having 2 free plugs because now I can buy a heater and filter for my other tank(Will do journal soon!) Not a huge update, I know, sorry! Will be doing another one soon. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

How's your betta been doing? Its been 10 days since you've last updated


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

>>UPDATE<<

Hey all! I haven't updated in a while. I deeply apologize for that, one of my adult bettas is extremely sick right now with Velvet so all my attention has been wrapped up into her! Just know the toddlers have not been neglected.  
Petra has been doing awesome! She still has that mysterious lump on her body that she's had since I got her. She's definitely growing, that's for sure! Also, it seems one of her ventral fins is crooked. It isn't bothering her, probably just the way she is!  







Lux is doing fantastic! She gave me quite the scare a couple days ago. I was doing a water change and she jump right out of her tank and landed on the carpet! Gave me a mini heart attack! She's okay though, no harm was done. She also seems to think that she has to jump for her food. Bettas in the wild do jump for their food but it scares me half to death each time she does it because she nips my finger lol! She so cute. When I do water changes, I started to put all the babies next to each other in their cups so they can see one another. Petra and Urania already know each other but had no idea who Lux was! Lux was very excited though! Now, they're so used to one another, Petra and Urania don'tflare at Lux. I think she's just excited to see another fish lol.







Urania is doing great! Her colors are so beautiful and she's getting huge! If you look at her one side, she's green, another side, she's deep blue. It's pretty cool looking. I'm having a bit of a problem with her though. She always takes so long to catch her food. No matter how small or how big, she just can't seem to aim correctly. Maybe she needs glasses lol.  She's definitely been my sick betta, Sushi, entertainment. Uranias side of the tank faces Sushi and Sushi just watches her all day. She's really sick right now, and sits in that corner and just watches Urania. It's to cute!  









I do truly apologize for not updating. Thank you @Lumireica for asking. I've just been to caught up with Sushi! I will for sure be doing another update really soon. I need to get this Journal back on track. Thanks for reading! Will be doing another update soon!


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

They're turning out beautiful!!  I just got myself another baby betta :3 it's a boy.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

:nicefish:

Wow! They're all so beautiful!!:-D Especially Urania!!:-D


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

leed said:


> They're turning out beautiful!!  I just got myself another baby betta :3 it's a boy.


Thank you! Aww another baby! Does he have a journal?



dennythebetta said:


> :nicefish:
> 
> Wow! They're all so beautiful!!:-D Especially Urania!!:-D


Thank you denny! Yes Urania is quite the stunner of the 3 lol!


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes, I just started the journey today, so it'll take a while before he grows up.


----------

